# Best Bait for High Mountain Fishing? Red Pine Lake/White Pine



## streetsoup (May 23, 2018)

Planning to hike up to Red Pine this weekend, expecting a wet and snowy ascent to the lake, but was wanting to cast a line out and see what kind of luck I can pull in. Hiked it around July last year and had a beautiful sunset with the lake to myself, with the only disappointment being no activity on my line. Last time I had worms for bait. 


Wondering if anyone on here has had success fishing at this lake and what bait they might have used?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I haven't fish that lake, but worms is good bet for bait.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

For lakes like those, I usually use either fly and bubble or small spinners.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Take some garlic flavored Powerbait. 



But if you plan on releasing them some spinners or small red/white Dare Devils.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Catherder said:


> For lakes like those, I usually use either fly and bubble or small spinners.


Ill second this. The smallest spinner and lightest line. Mepps or panther martins work great. Same for the fly. Mosquito or black ant have worked for me trailing a bubble. I like the fly and bubble because you can really sling that rig out there a long way and then just retrieve nice and slow and watch the action until you're hooked up with one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Grasshoppers showing up there yet? Throw live ones out there kicking and thrashing = many fish.





-DallanC


----------



## Rosella (May 24, 2018)

*share your experience*

I*bought*xbox live gold 12 month code from Scdkey,and*there*is*no*any*problem*,recommended!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

rainbow trout and cutthroat, right?


I'd go with a fly and bubble.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Rosella said:


> I*bought*xbox live gold 12 month code from Scdkey,and*there*is*no*any*problem*,recommended!


This is the kind of advice that keeps me coming back to this forum time and time again! Thanks so much for being willing to help fellow outdoor enthusiasts out!

I am so glad "*there*is*no*any*problem*."


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Rosella said:


> I*bought*xbox live gold 12 month code from Scdkey,and*there*is*no*any*problem*,recommended!


I have tried every major outdoor retailer and Google search that I can imagine, but I can't find the lure/bait you are recommending . . . >>O


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> I have tried every major outdoor retailer and Google search that I can imagine, but I can't find the lure/bait you are recommending . . . >>O


It depends on the music that you play and if you use a underwater speaker.

Some of the music that I have heard would have the fish jumping out of the lake to get away from it.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I've always heard any type of black-colored lure or fly will work. Rainbows really like black Wooley Buggers on the Uinta lakes.


----------



## Ajb85 (Jun 4, 2018)

My go-to flies on the small Wasatch mountains lakes are wooly bugger, ants, mosquitoes and renegades. Or, if nothing is surfacing, drop a small wet fly under a grasshopper.



streetsoup said:


> Planning to hike up to Red Pine this weekend, expecting a wet and snowy ascent to the lake, but was wanting to cast a line out and see what kind of luck I can pull in. Hiked it around July last year and had a beautiful sunset with the lake to myself, with the only disappointment being no activity on my line. Last time I had worms for bait.
> 
> Wondering if anyone on here has had success fishing at this lake and what bait they might have used?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Ajb85 said:


> My go-to flies on the small Wasatch mountains lakes are wooly bugger, ants, mosquitoes and renegades. Or, if nothing is surfacing, drop a small wet fly under a grasshopper.


so, basically, any fly at all.

;-)


----------

